# Favorite Halloween Monsters and Books?



## chrisv (Oct 8, 2014)

Got a fave monster you've read about? One that makes you want to crawl under the bed and never come out? Name your favorite book and monster!

I really liked (okay, "disliked") the zombie - serial killer in Jonathan Maberry's Dead of Night, the first zombie book I read. Interesting concept.

I love classic Hollywood monsters but "modern" zombies a la The Walking Dead have an appeal in being even scarier than previous books and movies could accomplish. They're the "things" you don't want to bump into at night - or anywhere ever. 

As a writer, the first "monster" book I wrote is "zombie light" - one teen girl's story, some humor and a different aspect - GIRL Z: My Life as a Teenage Zombie - what happens when you're 16 and turn part-zombie?
details, http://cverstraete.com 

The next book I am shopping now is an adult story with history, more gore, more zombies.

View attachment 223356


----------

